# PWM Lüfter oder nicht?



## meisteryoda (16. März 2012)

*PWM Lüfter oder nicht?*

Hallo, habe vor kurzem die Einzelteile bestellt, um mir selbst einen PC zusammenzubauen. Da ich dachte, dass dem Gehäuse (BitFenix Shinobi Window) zwei Lüfter beiliegen, hatte ich keine zusätzlichen Lüfter bestellt. Nun habe ich jedoch festgestellt, dass keinerlei Lüfter dabei sind und wollte mir daher neue Lüfter kaufen. Nun meine Fragen:

1. Sind PWM-Lüfter sinnvoll oder überhaupt notwendig, oder lässt sich dass durch 3-pin-Lüfter und eine Lüftersteuerung besser lösen?

2. Wie viele Lüfter wären hier ideal? 2 oder 3? Müssen sich hinten mehr oder stärkere Lüfter befinden als vorne?

3. Sind die PWM-Lüfter (auch der der CPU) bei geringer Auslastung (im Internet surfen usw.) hörbar?

Hier die relevanten Komponenten:

GraKa: Asus GTX 560 Ti DCII
Prozessor: Intel i5 2500
Prozessorkühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho

Wäre über jede Antwort dankbar!


----------



## Heretic (16. März 2012)

*AW: PWM Lüfter oder nicht?*

Hi, 

Welches Gehäuse wird verwendet ?



meisteryoda schrieb:


> 1. Sind PWM-Lüfter sinnvoll oder überhaupt notwendig, oder lässt sich dass durch 3-pin-Lüfter und eine Lüftersteuerung besser lösen?



PWM Lüfter können durch ihre extra Leitung mittels Mainboard gesteuert werden.
Das bedeutet die Grundlage wäre schonmal ein Mainboard mit PWM anschluss.
Das Mobo Regelt dann alles ohne das du dich drum kümmern musst.

Beim 3 Pin bräuchtest du zum Regeln ein Motherboard , was die Spannung "V" reduzieren kann.
Hier würde sich auch das Mobo drum kümmern.

Die Alternative wäre die Steuerung , wäre meinermeinung nach aber nur eine Option , wenn du das wirklich so brauchst und bereit bist die immer zu justieren.

Wie du also Vorgehst ist deeine Entscheidung.

Da wäre aber noch folgendes interessant.



> 3. Sind die PWM-Lüfter (auch der der CPU) bei geringer Auslastung (im Internet surfen usw.) hörbar?



Nein eigendlich nicht.
Mein BeQuit schafft 550 Umdrehungen , wenn nix los ist. Das ist absolut unhörbar im Gehäuse. Da musste schon wirklich extrem penibel sein um das zu höhren.

PWM Lüfter haben da teils den Vorteil , dass ,zumindestens soweit ich das weis, sie Leichter tief gedreht werden können.
Weil die Spannung ansich bleibt und damit die Kraft die den Lüfter Antreibt gleich bleibt.
Beim 3 Pin wird das treibende Magnetfeld schwächer bei drosslung , dass kann dazu führen , dass sie stehen bleiben.




> 2. Wie viele Lüfter wären hier ideal? 2 oder 3? Müssen sich hinten mehr oder stärkere Lüfter befinden als vorne?



Das ist ansich nicht konkret zu beantworten.

Jeder PC ist irgendwie doch einzigartig. Gerade was die Umgebungsmöglichkeiten bieten.
Es gibt 2 Theorien der Kühlung.

Unterdruck und Überdruck.
Bedeutet das es ein Verhältnis zwischen Reinpressenden und Raussaugenden Lüftern gibt.

Da musst du mit Lüftern nach und nach Probieren , was am besten für dich ist.

Man kann als Richtwerte nehmen.

Front Rein.
Hinten Raus.

danach wird meist ein Deckenlüfter raussaugend Montiert.

Das Reicht eigendlich in sogut wie in allen Fällen um eine Gute Kühlung zu gewährleisten.

Was dann folgt : Bodenlüfter , Seitenlüfter , 2ter Decken Lüfter , Frontlüfter im DVD Laufwerksschacht. Ist eher eine Jagt um jeden Grad Celsius. Nur was dir was bringt , musst du leider selbst herausfinden.

mfg Heretic


----------



## meisteryoda (16. März 2012)

*AW: PWM Lüfter oder nicht?*

Danke sehr für die umfangreiche Antwort. Mein Gehäuse ist das BitFenix Shinobi (mit Fenster). Ich werde mir vorerst wohl 2 PWM-Lüfter besorgen (Noiseblocker M12-PS).


----------

